# Your opinion: Pico Dual for 25mm RDA?



## aktorsyl (8/5/17)

Particularly this one: https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-eleaf-pico-dual-mod-only-25mm

I'm thinking of getting one for my RDA (Sapor V2, 25mm... dual coil). From what I can see on the specs and reviews, it fits 25mm atties just fine, and with 2x 18650 batteries it should be sufficient for the bigger Sapor V2 - or am I missing something?

Because in the one review, I did see this: _"So what about that signature Eleaf “top block”? While it allows the mod to maintain a short stature, in my opinion it’s a bit of a bummer that they didn’t allow for the mod to be capable of handling 24-25mm tanks without overhang. There is always a trade off! But, it’s still got plenty of upside, so to speak."
_
Which doesn't make a whole lot of sense if reading it side-by-side with the specs.
Does anyone here actually have a Pico Dual with a 25mm tank/atty?


----------



## aktorsyl (8/5/17)

Update: Sorry, didn't come across this during my Googling today. This pretty much answers it... and reinforces the theory that spec sheets are full of crap mostly  Sigh - back to the hunt for a cheap (well, affordable) mod for exclusive RDA use)


----------



## Mtoefy (8/5/17)

How abt the predator ??

http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/wismec-predator-228-battery-kit/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (8/5/17)

Mtoefy said:


> How abt the predator ??
> 
> http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/wismec-predator-228-battery-kit/
> 
> ...


I have the Predator, actually (awesome mod) - using it for my RTA. However, I don't want to use another Predator for an RDA with the 510 issue that the Predators have if I can rather pick up a similarly-priced mod that has a sturdier build. Looked at the Sigelei Kaos Spectrum.. not bad, but it's a bit more than what I need.


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I have the Predator, actually (awesome mod) - using it for my RTA. However, I don't want to use another Predator for an RDA with the 510 issue that the Predators have if I can rather pick up a similarly-priced mod that has a sturdier build. Looked at the Sigelei Kaos Spectrum.. not bad, but it's a bit more than what I need.


https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...ew-battlestar-200w-tc-box-mod-battery-combo-1 

Link says battle star but its not that mod


----------

